# New Duck/Goose/Turkey Gun What's the best brand?



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

I am in the market for a new waterfowel, goose, turkey gun and wanted to hear your opinions. I was thinking a Browning Maximus, Beretta Extreme 2, Benelli Venvilla, Super Black Eagle, Remington 887? Any thought or suggestions would be appreciated. I usually hunt creek bottoms, small water impoundments, and small rivers. I was thinking of getting a black synthetic but would it be better to get a camo gun? I'll be shooting 2 3/4 and 3 inch shells. Thanks


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Benelli SBE II / Camo


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

I'l second the SBE and add that if you are only shooting 2 3/4 - 3" might want to go with the Beretta 390 synthetic for half the price.


----------



## DDRetrievers (Jun 20, 2006)

R Little said:


> if you are only shooting 2 3/4 - 3" might want to go with the Beretta 390 synthetic for half the price.


I got a Beretta A391 Urika II and love it.....


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

Had an extrema and made the switch to the Beretta Extrema II. Absolutely love it. However if you have access to shoot them try them all and see which one feels better to you.


----------



## DHR (Dec 20, 2007)

Remington 870


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

You can certainely save a lot of $$$ if forgo the 3 1/2" shells. There are many less expensive autos out there that do this fine. I'm not sure how vital handling is for you but if if swings and feels good consider it seriously, also some stocks (Berretta xtremaII for example) have adjustible proportions. One last factor is weight Turkey hunting sucks with a heavy gun, some guns like the xtremaII use aluminum and/or plastic rather steel and/or wood. Alternitively a heavy gun might soak up recoil and smooth swing for wing shooting.


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks guys. Right now I have a Benelli Montefeltro in 20 guage and a 12 guage 870 synthetic stock. I was thinking about moving up to a 12 guage Auto in 26" barrel since that is what barrel works for me. I'm leaning towards the Browning Maximus or the Benelli SBE. Thanks for the help!


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I have two and love both;

Benelli Super Nova great gun takes a pounding and still works

Browning Synergy O/U 3 1/2 fairly new works perfectly and so fair I really like it.

If I could just get one I'd get the Super Nova $500.00 and bullet proof


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks, I'll have to check out the Benelli Super Nova.


----------



## jimmyp (Aug 21, 2008)

I like the winchester SX3 myself
jim


----------



## btbrown (Mar 31, 2007)

I just picked up a Super Nova with 26" barrel after a lot of research. I have a 870 Wingmaster and love it, but it is an older gun doesn't have choke tubes (my wife might see this, let's not get into having choke tubes installed!). I like a pump, especially the simplicity of going from 2 3/4 to 3 1/2 without any adjustments. I guess the new Browning Maxus can do it, but I doubt you can pick one up for $459 brand new like I did this one. I like the fact that it came with 3 tubes and it has a magazine cut-off button on the slide. I shouldered them all, this one fit me the best, and that is the most important IMO. I also have an 1100, a Belgium A5, a Citori, and a LC Smith, but can't shoot steel out the old Smith. This one fits my frame the best. I'll still shoot 2 3/4 max loads over decoys and regular loads for upland, but its nice to have the extra options for geese and turkey. Handle as many as you can to check fit, but I think the Super Nova is hard to beat for the money.


----------

